# Gorge Du Tarn



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
Probably a silly question but, has anyone travelled along the D907 in the Le Rozier area, is it suitable for a 6.5 metre van.

Regards


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*yes and yes*

N. probs! Lovely site at le rozier better 1 still at St rome de dolan...difficult ascent to latter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Go up it*

Hi,
If you are going up or down the Tarn George, as an experienced HGV driver, I would strongly recommende that you go up it (eastwards) and not down it.
The reason is that if you do as we did and go down it, you will have all the overhanging rocks on your side of the road and this makes it difficult to relax and enjoy the scenery


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Thats a good tip by Grath as there can be a few overhanging rocks but if you do travel it westwards its still possible with care.

Nice little site at Mostuejouls just up the road....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2138

pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> Thats a good tip by Grath as there can be a few overhanging rocks but if you do travel it westwards its still possible with care.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did it westwards, but not very relaxing if a busy time of the year


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

We did it in our 7.3 mtr van. Something I won't be repeating. It's not only the overhanging rocks but a twisty and narrow in parts road.
Bob


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

biggermac said:


> We did it in our 7.3 mtr van


Not meant to sound like a size competition, but we did it in our 8.2m Swift Kontiki Vogue in 2004. Challenging, but fabulous.

Dougie.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the replies I was going east to west but on the advise given I shall alter my route and go west to east, no good asking for advise if you don't use it is there.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Pleased*



Chausson said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies I was going east to west but on the advise given I shall alter my route and go west to east, no good asking for advise if you don't use it is there.


Pleased to be able to help my friend


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I spent a week there this August. The problem is not so much the vehicle length but the height. Low liners up to 7m should have no problems in either direction.

Anything above 3.2m in height will not go through the tunnels and get under the rock overhangs. There is a section on the west side going down stream where the road splits into a one way system which takes you under some very low rock overhangs. The road is too narrow to reverse back up or use the upstream leg of the one way system.

Larger outfits must also be aware of the steep slopes into many of the riverside campsites. MHs with long overhangs could have a problem.

Gover


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"no good asking for advise if you don't use it is there."

I shouldn't feel guilty; the practice is widespread on MHF.

Dave


----------

